

Ask HN: Dedicated hosting? - fjabre

I definitely see the value in services like Slicehost/Linode but scaling up to larger plans for such services is basically the same cost as renting out a dedicated server. If I'm going to pay $300+/month I want the box to myself.<p>Does anyone out there know of any good dedicated server providers? After some googling I'm finding so many it's a little hard to sift through all the usual fluff.<p>Thanks
======
ibejoeb
I've been with DataPipe (<http://www.datapipe.com>) for the past 7 years, and
I highly recommend them. They offer basic colocation through fully managed
hosting. Very bright, competent staff, and they've always stood by their SLAs
without giving me grief.

I also have dedicated servers at ServerBeach. I haven't had a problem, but I
find the turnaround time is sometimes unreasonably long.

------
Rust
<http://serverbeach.com> and <http://layeredtech.com> are both one I currently
use. Like another commenter noted, ServerBeach sometimes takes a while to
respond, but the same server is over $100/month cheaper with them than at
LayeredTech. On the other hand, the Cedar Falls facility that LayeredTech runs
is freakin' awesome.

------
jeebusroxors
I recently went with <http://atlantic.net> after a few weeks of researching.
So far service has been top notch and I have no complaints. Feel free to email
for details.

------
jmulder
I have been a customer of ServerBeach (<http://www.serverbeach.com/>) since
their early days back in 2002 I believe. Always been good and their support
has been top notch, both in times of software and hardware issues -- I once
had a HDD go berserk on me.

I am however slowly moving to a smaller and cheaper Linode plan, but that's
only because I don't need the bigger stuff anymore.

------
arvinds
Highly recommend <http://m5hosting.com> \- top notch technical people and so
far has been very reliable.

------
eliot_sykes
<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/> is a good place to get an answer to this
question

